# Battery operated LED for Christmas ornament??



## SpencerA

Hello, I am designing a product for a large essential oil company - their customers have 15ml amber bottles left over and we want to create a single bulb top that could screw onto the bottle and then be hung from the tree like an ornament. Tea lights LEDs might be strong enough, but they might last 150 hours. I'm hoping to find something that could last through the holiday season. Any suggestions on LED/battery combo? Is it even possible given the small size? TIA!

Here's a rough mock-up of what I am talking about (hope the image comes through):


----------



## rayman

You could use a small Li-Ion battery and dim the LED and you might get longer runtime that what you have right now but I think not over the whole holiday season, for that the space is just too less.


----------



## FRITZHID

someone could design a joule thief circuit that could possibly last that long but you'd have to sit and decide exactly how bright you need it and then go from there.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I don't think you are going to be able to get enough light for about 30 days from the size of battery you can put in that lid setup. I've used direct drive from 2AAA nimh on a 5mm LED that dims over about a month you could use a resistor and some alkaline batteries to reduce the output more and it should run long enough.


----------

